# Fuzzy's Doritos



## Fuzzy (Mar 23, 2010)

I eat enough of these things, and then report to you foodies.. I should've started its own thread (and maybe i did already...) Anyway.. there is the latest entry:






OMG! Doritos added a buffalo flavor years ago, but it just wasn't quite there, and I always thought it needed more buffalo. Well, my ship has arrived. Billed as the 2nd Degree Burn (Jalopeno gets 1st, and Habanero get 3rd), I knew immediately that I needed to give this one a try. Armed with a Diet Dew, and my morning commute, I settled into a "Big Bag".

Buffalo Wing Sauce times 10. Not for the uninitiated. I was reminded of the vinegar tang from Lay's Salt and Vinegar chips. A powerful punch, too. Soon, with half the bag gone, my tongue was tingly, and my nose was running. (And my diet dew half gone) I wondered if I should've saved this bag of chips to have with an In-n-Out Chaser.  

Worth a try for your Doritos Die-Hards.


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 23, 2010)

But I want the sour cream/enchilada mixed bags - and I can't find them anywhere anymore!!!!  


But, I'm glad you found a good one!


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 24, 2010)

My husband had the 3rd degree and he liked them a lot. I'm a wuss for spicey so i didn't dare try them!


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 25, 2010)

HottiMegan said:


> My husband had the 3rd degree and he liked them a lot. I'm a wuss for spicey so i didn't dare try them!



I'm still looking for the 1st and 3rd degree..


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 25, 2010)

Speaking of looking.. I found this bag today...






Cheesy Enchilada and Sour Cream, from the Collisions collection. I'm curious about your techniques.. do you eat both flavors at the same time (open wide, stuff in chips, close mouth..) or do you alternate between the two? (I alternate, btw)

The sour cream chips appear to be plain.. unflavored.. its one of those hidden tastes that jumps out and says.. Here I am.. similar to the Doritos Quest, that turned out to be somewhere between lemon creme and mojito.

The cheesy enchilada remind me another cheese Frito-Lay brand snack, but I can't quite put my brain around it. (My 99c Big Bag had more sour cream chips than cheesy enchilada :doh

A good pick.. certainly within my top twenty Doritos flavors.


----------



## Ash (Mar 25, 2010)

AnnMarie said:


> But I want the sour cream/enchilada mixed bags - and I can't find them anywhere anymore!!!!
> 
> 
> But, I'm glad you found a good one!



H & J just brought home a bag of these last week and soup and I killed it last night. Must investigate the origins further...


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Mar 25, 2010)

AnnMarie said:


> But I want the sour cream/enchilada mixed bags - and I can't find them anywhere anymore!!!!



I can't find them anywhere either and it's maddening because I never got to try them. Someone mentioned them in the Doritos thread a while back and I've been checking every store I step foot in ever since to no avail. I hope they're not a limited time thing and that I will eventually find them.


----------



## DreamyInToronto (Mar 25, 2010)

Do they sell this flavour in Canada?


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 25, 2010)

Our local 7-11 had all three burns in individual size bags. We make runs there often for double gulps so hubby gets them a lot.


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 25, 2010)

Ashley said:


> H & J just brought home a bag of these last week and soup and I killed it last night. Must investigate the origins further...





BLASTED!!!!

I have a lead on some to satisfy my craving, but having a solid source would be the BEST!


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 25, 2010)

DreamyInToronto said:


> Do they sell this flavour in Canada?



According to the official Frito-Lay of Canada website, the closest flavour would be Doritos® Collisions&#8482; Habanero & Guacamole. 

Frito-Lay has always had the more interesting flavours, only for Canada, like Scream Cheese Dortios, Ruffles Au Gratin, Lay's Smoky Bacon, and Lay's Ketchup potato crisps.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 25, 2010)

HottiMegan said:


> Our local 7-11 had all three burns in individual size bags. We make runs there often for double gulps so hubby gets them a lot.



Don't y'all have 7-11's on every corner?


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 25, 2010)

lol i think my town of 90k has three 7-11s


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 27, 2010)

I was at Safeway today and found a bag of the sour cream and enchilada doritos. i haven't tried them yet. I figured i have to try them! (but now thinking i shoulda checked ingredients to see if there's animal fat in them.. hope not!) We're having guests tonight and i thought i'd break them out during the movie.


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 29, 2010)

They've got a bunch of different cheeses in them Megan, not sure if you're vegan? I can never quite get clear if those count, but assuming it would to strict vegan. 


Anyway, I got a present today, and I may or may not have just eaten almost an entire bag. :blush: 

View attachment photo.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 29, 2010)

Jackpot!


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 29, 2010)

Make that an entire bag. 

*hic*


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 30, 2010)

that's a nice gift! I am not vegan yet AM btw. I am easing back into veganism. I just get wary of new flavors after having gotten a bag of Verde Doritos with chicken fat in them. I am glad i thought to read the ingredients of the verdes before eating them. 
The enchilada ones are vegetarian, happil, we still have a handful left. They're too spicy for the boys so it means i don't have to share! (hubby eats them but he likes original nacho or super spicy ones )


----------



## supersoup (Mar 31, 2010)

dear doritos, 

i love you tons, please to be eating all of your flavors.

love, 
soupy


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 1, 2010)

I was going to do a post about 3rd degree burn, but I couldn't find it.. just more bags of 2nd degree burn "Fiery Buffalo"..  :blush:


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 9, 2010)

When I see these bags in the store, I've always been reaching past, I never buy them. I've been thinking, "Oh.. another Nacho Cheese flavor.. probably with just more nacho cheese powder.."

So after another failed attempt to find 3rd Degree Burn, I decided it was time to try Spicy Nacho. 

Yes, each chip appears to have just more nacho cheese powder. I'm hoping as I get from chip #1 to chip #10, I will encounter what is meant by.. Spicy. 

And I was correct.. this is turning out to be a mis-marked bag of Nacho Cheese Doritos. Sure, if you're a big fan of Original Nacho Cheese, these won't let you down.. you might even get a buzz from it. I won't.


----------



## TearInYourHand (Apr 9, 2010)

So, being a fan of Flamin' Hot Cheetos (they are awesome!), I picked up some 2nd Degree Doritos today. I was a little disappointed!

They were a bit too vinegary for my tastes. I mean, I love spicy foods, but the vinegar was overkill. I'd like to try the 3rd Degree, maybe they're more heat and less tang....but my store didn't have them!


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 10, 2010)

TearInYourHand said:


> So, being a fan of Flamin' Hot Cheetos (they are awesome!), I picked up some 2nd Degree Doritos today. I was a little disappointed!
> 
> They were a bit too vinegary for my tastes. I mean, I love spicy foods, but the vinegar was overkill. I'd like to try the 3rd Degree, maybe they're more heat and less tang....but my store didn't have them!



The over-the-top vinegary tang Fiery Buffalo, you mean. Thanks for your input. If anyone needs a chip with pucker power, 2nd Degree is it. I'm also a major fan of the Flamin' Hot Fire Powder that Frito-Lay puts on their Cheetos Crunchy. I'm glad that they finally decided to put it on their Cheetos Puffs as well. I wonder what keeping them from a Flamin' Hot Doritos* too.

*There's the mixed bag of goodies, Crunchers?, that has a Flamin' hot version of the pretzels, cheetos, and Doritos-like chips.. but I find that hard to find too.

ETA: Have you found a way to eat Flamin' Hot without staining the tips of your fingers red? :doh:


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 10, 2010)

Blazin' Jalapeno.. Almost a clone of Salsa Verde.. without that zesty lip-smacking tang. It has a strong jalapeno flavor, almost black peppery, although I didn't need to stop halfway thru lke I did with Fiery Buffalo. A Tasty chip.


----------



## mejix (Apr 11, 2010)

i had the 2nd degree burn doritos last night as i was making my way back home. for some reason they didn't have these in the stand near the entrance, they had them at the back of the store. i liked them, specially the kind of vinegar tang. i would like them to be even spicier, so now i am looking for the 3rd degree burn. i hope it is not one of those urban myths. i am still waiting for the return of the lime fritos. anyway, like i've said before, we live in the golden age of chips.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 30, 2010)

(_I'm still trying to find 3rd degree burn... its just not available  _)






 *Mr. Dragon's Fire Chips* 

If you've ever had Funyuns.. and Wasabi Funyuns.. this new Doritos flavor.. Mr. Dragon's Fire Chips is like wasbai funyuns... without the funyuns. The flavor is still growing on me. I'm not sure about it tho. Its not a strong flavor. Wasabi is listed second to last in the ingredients. There's more Yellow No. 5, than wasabi. 

Even more interesting if eaten with Salsa. Jury is still out.


----------



## Cat (Jun 1, 2010)

I think I must be blind by the time I reach the chip aisle...I've never seen first, second nor third degree...and now Firechips?? Fuzzy...you must have better Doritos stores near you.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 1, 2010)

Cat said:


> I think I must be blind by the time I reach the chip aisle...I've never seen first, second nor third degree...and now Firechips?? Fuzzy...you must have better Doritos stores near you.



The burn chips are in the "Big Grab", 99c size only. You'll find them in c-stores like 7-11 or Mavrick. (I was getting them almost exclusively at the Holiday Chevron on 123rd a couple blocks west of I-15) I've been hitting 7-11s now that HottiMegan was getting her 3rd degrees there.. but no luck. Lots of the regular Habanero ones tho.

I found Firechips at the Smiths Marketplace on 400 South, after I hit the Whole Foods bulk food section.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Jun 1, 2010)

Has anyone tried the plain corn doritos?


----------



## Cat (Jun 2, 2010)

Fuzzy said:


> The burn chips are in the "Big Grab", 99c size only. You'll find them in c-stores like 7-11 or Mavrick. (I was getting them almost exclusively at the Holiday Chevron on 123rd a couple blocks west of I-15) I've been hitting 7-11s now that HottiMegan was getting her 3rd degrees there.. but no luck. Lots of the regular Habanero ones tho.
> 
> I found Firechips at the Smiths Marketplace on 400 South, after I hit the Whole Foods bulk food section.



ohhhh...convenience stores...that's why I'm missing them. Thanks for the clues, Fuzzy.

AshleyEileen, I love the plain corn at times. Intense corn flavor compared to Tostitos restaurant style, and they have a really delicate crunch. And, the all time best bit about them? Nothing artificial -- just corn, oil and salt.


----------



## mejix (Jun 2, 2010)

3rd degree burn are like the sasquatch or the kelligirl of the chips world.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 2, 2010)

mejix said:


> 3rd degree burn are like the sasquatch or the kelligirl of the chips world.



I have a review of the product, with a pic of the bag, that keeps me on my quest. Review at Taquitos.Net What has got my curiosity, is that it should've been more accurately named "3rd Degree Four Cheese Burn".


----------



## TearInYourHand (Jun 4, 2010)

For what its worth, tried the 1st Degree Burn- Blazin Jalapeno Doritos today. Wow, they were awesome! I like my chips/snacks super spicy (I'm a fan of Flamin' Hot Cheetos) and these did not dissapoint! They left my poor mouth BURNING! I thought they were much spicier than the 2nd degree burn ones. They also lacked that vinagary taste that I didn't care for in the 2nd degree burn.

Now off to try the 3rd degree. Haven't seen them in my area, but I will be looking. Has anyone lived to tell the tale?


----------



## SuperMishe (Jun 5, 2010)

I may be a day late and a dollar short here, but I've recently become addicted to the Cheeseburger Doritos - YUM!!!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 5, 2010)

SuperMishe said:


> I may be a day late and a dollar short here, but I've recently become addicted to the Cheeseburger Doritos - YUM!!!



Help! I'm all out of Rep!


----------



## piratechops (Jun 28, 2010)

As an Australian this whole thread has made me laugh and made me yearn to move to the US just for a few days. I have never heard of any of these flavours, our Doritos come in Original or Nacho Cheese. Thats it!


----------



## KayaNee (Jun 28, 2010)

AshleyEileen said:


> Has anyone tried the plain corn doritos?



I have a bag next to me right now. I like them. Tastes a lot like Tostitos corn chips. Good for dips, I had them with chili bean dip for lunch.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 4, 2010)

Still no luck with Third Degree Burn. I've found them on Ebay. :blush: Do I need these bad enough to pay three times the amount?


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 4, 2010)

I even looked in my local Turkey Hill for ya Fuzzy. Found 2nd degree and the Dragon one...no 3rd degree to be found.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 23, 2010)

Finally found them!  And I wasn't even looking for 3rd degree either. I grabbed a 64 oz diet dew, a pickled sausage link, and a bag of what I thought was 2nd degree Dortios. Paid, got out to my car and started on my morning commute. About five minutes into my drive, I opened my bag without looked at it, grabbed a chip and crunched.

wtf.. this isn't fiery buffalo. It had a habanero tang to it.. and a nacho cheese flavor.. kinda spicy.. *looked at the bag.. swerved off the road, crashed, and died*


Not really, but I was still really shocked. I about pulled a Dukes of Hazard-style turn on the freeway, and headed back to buy more. 

Not zippy to start with, but by the middle of the bag, oh yeah, tongue-tingly satisfying lip-burning good times. *two thumbs up*


----------



## Cat (Jul 23, 2010)

*score* for Fuzzy!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 25, 2010)

Doritos Tailgater BBQ (inspired by EA Sports Madden NFL '11)

Um.. yeah.. right. Anyway, Its a bbq flavor. Kinda grilled, bbq chicken with cracklin' skin-on slightly burnt flavor.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 27, 2010)

Did someone say "cracklin' skin"?????


----------



## mejix (Jul 28, 2010)

Fuzzy said:


> Finally found them!  And I wasn't even looking for 3rd degree either. I grabbed a 64 oz diet dew, a pickled sausage link, and a bag of what I thought was 2nd degree Dortios. Paid, got out to my car and started on my morning commute. About five minutes into my drive, I opened my bag without looked at it, grabbed a chip and crunched.
> 
> wtf.. this isn't fiery buffalo. It had a habanero tang to it.. and a nacho cheese flavor.. kinda spicy.. *looked at the bag.. swerved off the road, crashed, and died*
> 
> ...



whoa, so its not an urban legend! must find!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 29, 2010)

SoVerySoft said:


> Did someone say "cracklin' skin"?????



Yes, I did.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 29, 2010)

Fuzzy said:


> Yes, I did.



Apparently it is too soon to rep you. gah.


----------



## truebebeblue (Aug 4, 2010)

mejix said:


> 3rd degree burn are like the sasquatch or the kelligirl of the chips world.



I saw these at circle k tonight I said "they Do exist!" to my niece who bought a bag.They are only in small bags by register... I am not into hot junk but she ate two before saying they were REALLY hot and that they would take her a while to finish. She is a daily consumer of hot fries with no mention of hotness so i dunno if that helps judge the level? I do notice they have a pepsi max ad on the back
saying cool the burn with pepsi max etc.


----------



## Inhibited (Aug 4, 2010)

Fuzzy said:


> Speaking of looking.. I found this bag today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## truebebeblue (Aug 6, 2010)

Inhibited said:


> Fuzzy said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of looking.. I found this bag today...
> ...


----------



## mejix (Aug 6, 2010)

truebebeblue said:


> I saw these at circle k tonight I said "they Do exist!" to my niece who bought a bag.They are only in small bags by register... I am not into hot junk but she ate two before saying they were REALLY hot and that they would take her a while to finish. She is a daily consumer of hot fries with no mention of hotness so i dunno if that helps judge the level? I do notice they have a pepsi max ad on the back
> saying cool the burn with pepsi max etc.



must find. must find. must find.


----------



## AnnMarie (Aug 9, 2010)

New favorite - sooooo good. Not really dusty. Bag smells like a plate of nachos, and they taste like salsa/cheese/sour cream.... a plate of nachos. Delish!

I love them so I'm sure they'll disappear off the face of the Earth in no time. Get them while you can.  

View attachment mdnnch.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 10, 2010)

I just bought a bag, and was about to take a pic when I saw your post. 
Yes, I like these much better than the bbq ones.

ETA: I'm out for rep for AnnMarie. Help me out..


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Aug 10, 2010)

Fuzzy said:


> ETA: I'm out for rep for AnnMarie. Help me out..



I got it under control!


----------



## Dromond (Aug 19, 2010)

I brought a bag of these home because I was intrigued. My wife Jackie is not a fan of Doritos, but she loves these. She said "Have you ever had nachos at a stadium?" I admitted I had not. "These are spot on," she replied. "They got the flavor exactly right."

I had no idea. I just like them.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 5, 2010)

Just a quick note that I like 2nd degree burn better than 1st or 3rd. And I buy several of the "big grab" size bags everytime I see them, because I'm sure that they'll disappear with the summer heat.


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm in trouble now... Doritos 1st, 2nd, and 3rd degree is now available in the full size bags. I may die from a 2nd degree burn overdose to the tongue. :eat2:


----------



## Duchess of York (Dec 24, 2010)

I also posted this in What Are You Eating Now thread.. but.. Fuzzy? Um, I found a bag of Limited Edition Taco Flavor Doritos (Original style bag and font!)

(sorry, the pic I took is too large and I don't know how to resize).


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Dec 24, 2010)

Duchess of York said:


> I also posted this in What Are You Eating Now thread.. but.. Fuzzy? Um, I found a bag of Limited Edition Taco Flavor Doritos (Original style bag and font!)
> 
> (sorry, the pic I took is too large and I don't know how to resize).



How do they taste? I saw them at the grocery store the other day too and wondered if they were the original taco flavor they used prior to hooking up with Taco Bell when they became a bit sweeter. I assume by the bag they must have the original flavor?

Also, you can go to www.picnik.com to use their free online photo editing tools. It's a very fun site!


----------



## Duchess of York (Dec 24, 2010)

I think they taste just like the original flavor from the 80's. :happy:


----------



## Duchess of York (Dec 24, 2010)

I think they taste just like the original Taco flavor from the 80's. :happy:


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 24, 2010)

I haven't seen them, yet. But this is something that AnnMarie should know about. Like right now. 

Edited to add: Oh damn, I kinda forgot its Christmas Eve, and all the stores are closed.. but damn.. this is a FIND!


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 24, 2010)

Duchess of York said:


> I also posted this in What Are You Eating Now thread.. but.. Fuzzy? Um, I found a bag of Limited Edition Taco Flavor Doritos (Original style bag and font!)
> 
> (sorry, the pic I took is too large and I don't know how to resize).



Argh! Somebody Rep Yorkie! My rep spread doesn't reach!


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 25, 2010)

OMG OMG OMG I'm so excited I could die. 

I MUST FIND THESE!!!!!!


(here's a link to a blog post about them, and it has a pic. OMG even more excited now!)


----------



## Mishty (Dec 25, 2010)

Tonight while rambling through the kitchen with a horrible case of the munchies I to found a retro bag of Taco Doritos.(hidden by Mama with her low sugar oatmeal and rice, but I found 'em  )

I ate a giant handful and thought of the million things I was gonna do with 'em, when the sweet spicy taste of nostalgia kicked in. I have, at some point in my life had these before, I don't recall all the details, but the taste and the bag took me waaaay back. 

the details of my midnight Dorito snack, for Fuzzy(cause I know you want details)

So I put a little spoonful of Frito Lay's bean dip on about 20 single chips(I've used re-fried beans), one at a time, put them on a cookie sheet, added shredded cheddar cheese to each, and on half of the chips I added a pickled jalapeno slice to the top, baked till the cheese bubbled, removed and added sour cream to some of them as I ate 'em. (wish I had some guacamole)

They kinda taste like little meatless taco pizzas from Taco Bell.

Dorito's Retro Taco flavored chips


----------



## Duchess of York (Dec 25, 2010)

YEP! The blog and pic are the ones!!

Thanks for the offer to rep me, Fuzzy!


----------



## succubus_dxb (Jan 1, 2011)

Different flavoured Dorito's haven't really made it down to Australia yet (just 3 or 4 types i think)- anywho- My late night worksnack/obsession is Nacho Cheese Dorito's covered in Tabasco. Hell yes.


----------



## Dromond (Jan 3, 2011)

The retro taco Doritos are pretty good. Definitely eatable. I still like the nacho better, though.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 3, 2011)

ha ha, i was just going to post about the Taco ones that i saw and bought at 7-11 tonight. I liked them but i agree with Dromond, nacho is better


----------



## HayleeRose (Jan 4, 2011)

Im such a whimp when it comes to 
spicey anything, but i love green salsa, 
and so when i saw these i had to get 
them....and they were delicious. :eat1: 

View attachment 033W744863110001.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 19, 2011)

*I interrupt this thread for an important development in the chip world:*






Oh yeah.. If you eat only one, you'll hate them. Eat more than one chip. 
Two words: Better than Hooters. 

I wonder if I could convince them to put this powder on Doritos... Hmm.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 27, 2011)

Major Fail. I couldn't even finish the bag, it was that awful. I had high hopes too, only to have them dashed on the nasty razor sharp rocks of disappointment.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 27, 2011)

Major Win, if you're into tangy tomato flavors that taste just like ****KETCHUP**** 
OMG!!!  :smitten:  :smitten:  :smitten: 


</OD on chips>


----------



## Dromond (Feb 27, 2011)

Fuzzy said:


> Major Fail. I couldn't even finish the bag, it was that awful. I had high hopes too, only to have them dashed on the nasty razor sharp rocks of disappointment.



I've tried these and I agree they are pretty nasty.


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Mar 6, 2011)

I still have yet to find the Enchilada/Sour Cream combo anywhere. It's been months and months and I have never seen it anywhere in any store in this area.


----------



## StormChaser68 (Mar 7, 2011)

3rd degree habanero doritos = win

mango habanero wings at Buffalo Wild Wings are AWESOMENESS!


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 17, 2011)

Yeah, I know.. but the Doritos R&D department must be on vacation or something. Meanwhile:






A co-worker bought these, tried a few and instantly declared them inedible. 
I sampled some, and said, "No, this flavor is spot on. That's a cheesesteak."

I looked at the package and asked, "Have you ever had a cheesesteak with cheez wiz, ketchup and onions?"

Apparently, everyone west of Philly thinks a cheesesteak has peppers, onions, and provolone. Who knew?


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 27, 2011)

I haven't seen the Doritos or the Ruffles yet, but I sample the Fritos Tapatio and its interesting.. spicy.. tingly.. a repeat buy until I can find the Doritos..


----------



## Fuzzy (May 7, 2011)

Fuzzy said:


> I haven't seen the Doritos or the Ruffles yet, but I sample the Fritos Tapatio and its interesting.. spicy.. tingly.. a repeat buy until I can find the Doritos..



*Update:* The Tapatio Doritos has the familiar Tapatio kick, however, the additional cheddar and romano cheese powder hits this one out of the park.

This is what Spicy Nacho was supposed to be. Get'em before they disappear!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 8, 2011)

They've finally done it. The Flamin' Hot powder used on Cheetos, has been put on Doritos. Only they've added the lime flavor too, so its got this lime aftertaste that I'm still getting adjusted. Oh yeah, red powder all over my fingers. Very Spicy.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 16, 2011)

Found these today while getting a xl diet dew and a Tijuana mama...






The package reads "Fiery Fusion: Sizzlin' Cayenne and Cheese"

I thought, "hey cool, may it'll be as good as Tapatio Doritos." WRONG. Its spicy, yes, tongue tingly like 1st degree burn, but half-way thru the 99c bag the flavor was already old, and not very tasty. Should've kept looking for another bag of the Tapatio..


----------



## AnnMarie (Aug 16, 2011)

I don't know where I need to hang out to find more of these varieties - I'm always stuck with the same ol' same ol'.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 17, 2011)

AnnMarie said:


> I don't know where I need to hang out to find more of these varieties - I'm always stuck with the same ol' same ol'.



The usual places like grocery stores that sell the big bags don't usually have the limited edition varieties, as I've discovered. A store that has an entire shelf of Plain just doesn't cut the mustard.

I go to the places where the 99c big grab and single serving bags are more plentiful and in more varieties than light fixtures in a Home Depot. Like Flying J truck stops, 7-11, WaWa, Maverick, and those combination gas station/fast food joints like Exxon/Subway or Chevron/Wendys.

My hunger for new Doritos is like Sinistar. Yes, I keep searching, long after the aged Jedi tells me that these are not the Doritos I was looking for.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 19, 2011)

These.. are back.. they did update the label for Madden '12 



AnnMarie said:


> New favorite - sooooo good. Not really dusty. Bag smells like a plate of nachos, and they taste like salsa/cheese/sour cream.... a plate of nachos. Delish!
> 
> I love them so I'm sure they'll disappear off the face of the Earth in no time. Get them while you can.


----------



## BubbleButtBabe (Sep 21, 2011)

Fuzzy I tried the Tapatio Doritos and I have to say they were hot! My son who loves hot food couldn't eat very many of them either..I had half a chip and I was done! To hot to enjoy..


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 19, 2012)

*bump*







http://www.tacobell.com/doritoslocostacos


----------



## toni (Feb 19, 2012)

I am so excited about the taco bell shell. Two of my loves coming together as one. Cheesy beefy nacho goodness. Is it March 8th yet?!?!?


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 13, 2012)

Fuzzy said:


> *bump*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Review: Not impressed. They've coated a thin taco shell with a orange cheese powder more reminiscent of Kraft Cheese and Macaroni than Nacho Cheese Doritos. It comes in a card stock sleeve so you don't get cheese powder on your fingers, but since it is a brittle taco shell, it still gets on your fingers, the table, your shirt, etc. I was expecting a thicker, Doritos-style crunch from the shell. After sampling one topped with Taco Bell's Hot taco sauce, I finished the other two tacos with Del Taco's Del Scorcho, the best taco sauce on the planet.

I will probably have the Locos Tacos again, but the Crunchwrap Supreme is still my favorite.


----------



## Dromond (Mar 14, 2012)

Have any of you tried this?






I'm a tenderfoot when it comes to spicy foods, so while it fits my definition of "hot," it will probably seem kinda mild to hardcore capsaicin-heads. It has good flavor, but it's not really my speed. Jackie loves 'em.


----------



## toni (Mar 14, 2012)

Fuzzy said:


> Review: Not impressed. They've coated a thin taco shell with a orange cheese powder more reminiscent of Kraft Cheese and Macaroni than Nacho Cheese Doritos. It comes in a card stock sleeve so you don't get cheese powder on your fingers, but since it is a brittle taco shell, it still gets on your fingers, the table, your shirt, etc. I was expecting a thicker, Doritos-style crunch from the shell. After sampling one topped with Taco Bell's Hot taco sauce, I finished the other two tacos with Del Taco's Del Scorcho, the best taco sauce on the planet.
> 
> I will probably have the Locos Tacos again, but the Crunchwrap Supreme is still my favorite.



Agreed. I was expecting more flavor.


----------



## CrankySpice (Apr 10, 2012)

Found a new line of Doritos at Wal-Mart today: Doritos JACKED. The website says it comes in two flavors (Enchilada Supreme and Spicy Chipolte BBQ) but I swear there was a third flavor called Hot Wings or something like that. If they still have them next time I'm at Wally World, I'll report back. But according to the official website, just the two flavors. 

Not a big fan of BBQ "flavored" stuff, I opted for the Enchilada Supreme. I was super excited because one of my favorite Doritos flavors of all time was Cheesy Enchilada and Sour Cream.

The JACKED part of them is that they are 40% bigger and (unknown percent) thicker than regular Doritos. They also have more seasoning, like Cheetos-level seasoning.

Personally, I was disappointed in the JACKED Enchilada Supreme. I suppose I should have expected more spiciness, it being JACKED and all, but they are a tad too spicy for my personal taste. Enough to give you a mild mouth tingle. They are also very cheesy (3rd on the ingredient list is cheddar cheese), which I did like, but I really wanted a more mild chip akin to the CE&SC.

Also, the bag is smaller than normal Doritos bags, but the same price. 10 & 1/2 oz.

The bigger chip is problematic because they don't fit into your mouth whole. Or at least, not mine. LOL So I had to bite the chips in half, which resulted in lots of crumbs down the front of my shirt. 

The thicker chip is a bonus, IMO, because there is less breakage in the bag. I have the proper levels of shame/class to not be embarrassed to lick my finger and scoop up the crumbs from the bottom of the bag, but it's nice when you don't have to. 

View attachment doritos-jacked-enchilada-supreme.gif


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 10, 2012)

Dromond said:


> Have any of you tried this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am a wimp for hot but really liked these. They gave me some heartburn though. They were tasty


----------



## sunnie1653 (Apr 13, 2012)

I haven't seen the salsa con queso cheetos but the jalapeno cheddar ones are *amazing*


----------



## Mishty (Apr 13, 2012)

Fuzzy said:


> Review: Not impressed. They've coated a thin taco shell with a orange cheese powder more reminiscent of Kraft Cheese and Macaroni than Nacho Cheese Doritos. It comes in a card stock sleeve so you don't get cheese powder on your fingers, but since it is a brittle taco shell, it still gets on your fingers, the table, your shirt, etc. I was expecting a thicker, Doritos-style crunch from the shell. After sampling one topped with Taco Bell's Hot taco sauce, I finished the other two tacos with Del Taco's Del Scorcho, the best taco sauce on the planet.
> 
> I will probably have the Locos Tacos again, but the Crunchwrap Supreme is still my favorite.



I really loved the taste but hated the mess. I've eaten the Doritos taco often in last couple of weeks and I can't seem to get hang of it! I'm always left with sour cream on my chin and neon cheddar everywhere else.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 14, 2012)

CrankySpice said:


> Found a new line of Doritos at Wal-Mart today: Doritos JACKED. The website says it comes in two flavors (Enchilada Supreme and Spicy Chipolte BBQ) but I swear there was a third flavor called Hot Wings or something like that. If they still have them next time I'm at Wally World, I'll report back. But according to the official website, just the two flavors.
> 
> Not a big fan of BBQ "flavored" stuff, I opted for the Enchilada Supreme. I was super excited because one of my favorite Doritos flavors of all time was Cheesy Enchilada and Sour Cream.
> 
> ...



I was disappointed.. the chip has a different crunch factor.. also they're too big and the flavor was off..


----------



## FatAndProud (Jan 17, 2013)

View attachment 106321





These are so yummy


----------



## dharmabean (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm a whore for these ones. I think they taste like thai food. lol.:


----------



## supersoup (Jan 17, 2013)

FatAndProud said:


> View attachment 106321
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OH MY GOD THESE WERE MY FAVORITE!!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 18, 2013)

FatAndProud said:


> View attachment 106321
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hot Damn! I'm so on this trail... Somebody rep Katie for me...


----------



## Gingembre (Jan 18, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


> Hot Damn! I'm so on this trail... Somebody rep Katie for me...



Got her for ya!


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 8, 2013)

Lay's contest for new flavors have arrived: 

Cheesy Garlic Bread

Chicken and Waffles

Sriracha

Should be on store shelves soon... :bow:


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 9, 2013)

Ok chicken & waffles potato chips are just being fat lol


----------



## Mishty (Feb 12, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


> Lay's contest for new flavors have arrived:
> 
> Cheesy Garlic Bread
> 
> ...



That contest almost ruined my Summer! lol
All my friends were obsessed with creating new flavors! 
The drunken inventions were disgusting,yet epic!


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 12, 2013)

Pennsylvania is an eternity behind the rest of the country with getting new stuff on their shelves. I'm screwed for at least six months, I know it. 

I want chicken and waffles flavor so bad. Hell, I want chicken and waffles.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 12, 2013)

I haven't seen them yet, but I'm pretty sure we'll get it here.

(And I'll send bags to anyone if/when they're available)


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 13, 2013)

I want to try the garlic bread ones! Hubs would probably be interested in Siracha.. he uses that stuff like ketchup


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 13, 2013)

HottiMegan said:


> I want to try the garlic bread ones! Hubs would probably be interested in Siracha.. he uses that stuff like ketchup



Sriracha is ketchup of the Gods.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Feb 14, 2013)

I've tried the Chicken and Waffles Lays Chips. I taste the waffle more than anything, or rather the syrup. It's different. I don't think it's really my thing. The Garlic Cheese Bread have been bought, just not consumed yet. Will report back.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 17, 2013)

I found the Sriracha flavor. Its zippy, tingily, leaves a bit of burn on the lips. Its one of those where you try one chip and suddenly half the bag is gone.


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 20, 2013)

I just got my hands on the garlic bread ones. Wow, yummer! It's weird how well the captured the flavor of garlic bread. We have the siracha ones too but i'm too wussy. Hubs will give me his review. He said, after eating a handful of garlic chips, that he wished there were lasagna flavored ones to go with it.


----------



## Skye23 (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm in Delaware (couple of miles from the PA line) and we found the Siracha and Chicken And Waffles flavors at our local Food Lion. I think they were just out of the third flavor, there was an end-cap that looked ravaged. Target is also supposed to be carrying them so might try looking there (or Walmart).


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 21, 2013)

Hubs devoured his bag of Siracha chips in an afternoon.. a little faster than normal.. he normally inhales his chips.. He liked them and called them zippy.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Feb 21, 2013)

Tried the Garlic Cheese Bread and the are very YUMMY! I went back to Walmart and they were out! I think that might be all we get


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 22, 2013)

I found the chicken and waffles today.. its like eating a bag of waffle chips.. my son said they tasted like jimmy dean brand maple sausage.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm also amazed at the cheesy garlic flavor. A freshly opened bag smells like garlic bread. The first hint of taste is a strong garlic. First crunch is a release of butter flavor, and the mozzerella / parmesan cheese flavor builds from there. 

Again, the bag is quickly devoured. Sriracha is still my favorite, but this is nearly a tie for first.


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Feb 23, 2013)

Picked up all three today, here's hoping they are good haha.


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 23, 2013)

Vanilla Gorilla said:


> Picked up all three today, here's hoping they are good haha.



Eat each kind of chip at once. Lol the secret flavor


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 3, 2013)

I'll leave this here...


----------



## Gingembre (Nov 4, 2013)

I love salted crisps and chocolate together - I bet these are amazing!


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (Nov 4, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


> I'll leave this here...



Oh how I need those right now!!!! :eat2:


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Nov 4, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


> I'll leave this here...



They look tasty, being the chocoholic that I am.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Feb 7, 2014)

Okay, they're not actually Doritos. But Garden of Eatin' has just come out with corn/sweet potato chips. They look and taste like the original Doritos, but with a hint -- or perhaps it's more a whisper -- of sweet potato. And I think they're worth looking -- and biting -- into.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 7, 2014)

Pictures.. I need pictures...


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 7, 2014)

Found this somewhere on the net..... 

View attachment 1622590_579770108775590_1319314664_n.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 8, 2014)

CastingPearls said:


> Found this somewhere on the net.....



I had to research this one. It was a Japanese flavor combination aimed at adults, Black pepper and salt (with added bamboo charcoal), resulting in black Doritos. You can browse the many flavors of Japanese Doritos here.

This was my favorite


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 27, 2014)

Doritos has released three new TEST flavors in a contest to identify and name them. You know the drill.


----------



## Gingembre (Apr 28, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> .
> 
> This was my favorite



Ha! I thought for a minute that that's what they're called here but, no. Ours are cool original.


----------



## lucca23v2 (Apr 28, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> Doritos has released three new TEST flavors in a contest to identify and name them. You know the drill.



dang.. do you work for Doritos? I need to find those and try them out! well.. at least try the new ones they have out.. since these are still testing.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 28, 2014)

No, I don't work for Frito-Lay.. I'm.. an addict. 

I bought the red and yellow labels today. Yellow by far is my favorite.

No spoilers, I'll let y'all try em out first.


----------



## luvmybhm (Apr 30, 2014)

i saw the new test flavors in a store today...i am not sure i am brave enough to try some without having some sort of idea of what i am getting in to.

my sister loved the salsa verde doritos and used to have my brother in texas ship her some to pa.

i did love the cheeseburger ones...

the new test flavors are the only really interesting ones i have seen recently in my store of choice. thanks to everyone for the hints to check the smaller bag size for the more interesting flavors. it seems like all they carry in the large bags at our store is classic and ranch.


----------



## HottiMegan (May 2, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> No, I don't work for Frito-Lay.. I'm.. an addict.
> 
> I bought the red and yellow labels today. Yellow by far is my favorite.
> 
> No spoilers, I'll let y'all try em out first.



I have an uncle who works for Frito-Lay. Whenever we'd visit i'd get access to huge boxes of interesting products that aren't easily found in stores. (in addition to the normal stuff) I wish i lived closer to them these days


----------



## Fuzzy (May 4, 2014)

That would be Awesome. 

I finally found the blue jacked doritos and I'm torn between yellow and blue. Red is a repeat of a product that already make (Flamas), imo. But yellow is like chili verde lime, but the citrus isn't really strong, more of a hint. Blue.. is like a mole.. emphasis on the smoky-ness. 

I still don't like Jacked chips. The texture is too much like stale taco shell. It doesn't fill my Doritos fix (Tapatio Doritos does an excellent job at filling my fix)


----------



## luvmybhm (Jun 4, 2014)

thanks for the info on the yellow bag. my sister might enjoy those verde lime ones. will have to send her a bag.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 4, 2014)

Wasabi Ginger, Mango Salsa, Cheddar Bacon Mac & Cheese and Cappuccino.






I haven't tried the salsa or the cappuccino yet. The Wasabi Ginger is a perfect blend, much better than the Wasabi Funyuns attempt. I think I finally found a great alternative to the salt-n-vinegar Lays 

The mac and cheese, yeah, cheesy, bacony. You know the drill.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 4, 2014)

Wasabi ginger with a lil'sriracha drizzled on.. oh yeah


----------



## luvmybhm (Aug 15, 2014)

hey fuzzy...there was a link on yahoo today about international doritos taste tests. thought you would like to see it if you have not yet

https://www.yahoo.com/food/taste-test-doritos-of-the-world-what-if-you-94755950730.html


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 16, 2014)

luvmybhm said:


> hey fuzzy...there was a link on yahoo today about international doritos taste tests. thought you would like to see it if you have not yet
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/food/taste-test-doritos-of-the-world-what-if-you-94755950730.html



That was awesome. Except for the pizza that tasted like ass... or something 

Thank you!


----------



## Tracyarts (Aug 17, 2014)

" I haven't tried the salsa or the cappuccino yet. The Wasabi Ginger is a perfect blend, much better than the Wasabi Funyuns attempt. I think I finally found a great alternative to the salt-n-vinegar Lays "

My husband loves the wasabi ginger chips, and they're really popular here. I've seen the standard size bags, large party size bags, and even big grab bags in convenience stores. The other three flavors I've only seen in the standard size bags on promotional displays in supermarkets. 

I like them too. They're just a little bit sweet and have a complex flavor. They kind of remind me of glazed rice cracker and wasabi pea snack mix. But better.


----------



## luvmybhm (Oct 20, 2014)

so fuzzy...i have a question. do you ever buy plain tortilla chips and spice them yourself? like custom doritos?


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 21, 2014)

:doh: I've never done that. When I don't have Doritos, I tend to have plain tortilla chips and salsa. But I've also wanted, but could never find, Ketchup-flavored Doritos.

Hmm.


----------



## luvmybhm (Oct 21, 2014)

hi fuzzy. according to the web, ketchup doritos are still available in canada. you may want to get friendly with one of our canandian members who may be able to mail you some.


----------



## luvmybhm (Oct 29, 2014)

hi fuzzy. i saw online today a post about someone who took doritos and crunched them up small and put them in a pepper grinder. that way they could grind dorito flavor on whatever they wanted.


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 29, 2014)

luvmybhm said:


> hi fuzzy. i saw online today a post about someone who took doritos and crunched them up small and put them in a pepper grinder. that way they could grind dorito flavor on whatever they wanted.



I'm unable to rep this post. I'm doing this.


----------



## Amaranthine (Nov 9, 2014)

Dorito-flavored Mountain Dew. Too far?


----------



## Yakatori (Nov 11, 2014)

To me, it just makes perfect sense, when you take into account the relationships involved and branding implications: Doritos and Mountain Dew are two of Pepsi's largest selling brands. But how much so is the average purchaser of each aware of the other product?

I would speculate that we will see even more of this in the future, pending the outcome of Papa-John's foray into gimmicks like Frito-Pizza (Perhaps to atone for it's more recent slight of the stoner-community?) 

Pepsi also has the controlling interest in all US distribution for _Stolichnaya_. Not the best vodka; but, for the type of product that's marketed all around different or unique pairings, flavor profiles that would otherwise seem sort of strange or novelty-based (e.g. baked potato, peanut-butter & jelly, buttered-popcorn, etc..) can actually become legitimate selling points. Re-ignite interest in what's typically an impulse purchase.


----------



## luvmybhm (May 19, 2015)

fuzzy, i know you are a loyal doritos fan...but have you ever tried the store brand of a nacho chip? was it close? 

i have tried the aldi version of nacho chips. too much nacho flavor dust, but i do enjoy they are a bit thinner than regular doritos tend to be. 

any off brand faves?


----------



## Fuzzy (May 29, 2015)

luvmybhm said:


> fuzzy, i know you are a loyal doritos fan...but have you ever tried the store brand of a nacho chip? was it close?
> 
> i have tried the aldi version of nacho chips. too much nacho flavor dust, but i do enjoy they are a bit thinner than regular doritos tend to be.
> 
> any off brand faves?



I've been sampling the Kroger brand tortilla chips like nacho cheese, but the cheese powder was a little thin and not as flavorful.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 29, 2015)

Don't know if anyone has seen the Doritos Roulette. Its a bag of standard nacho cheese with a couple HOT chips added. I'd rather have a full bag of the HOT chips. :doh:


----------



## MattB (May 29, 2015)

Fuzzy said:


> Don't know if anyone has seen the Doritos Roulette. Its a bag of standard nacho cheese with a couple HOT chips added. I'd rather have a full bag of the HOT chips. :doh:



Trying them tonight for the first time. Love it. Been bit three times already...


----------



## luvmybhm (Jun 22, 2015)

fuzzy, i was talking to my aunt in texas recently. we were talking what to make for dinner and she mentioned that she has had taco salad there that has doritos in it and catalina dressing. i had not heard of this before and told her i would look into finding a recipe. i googled and it is a thing. maybe it is a new way for you to eat doritos!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 22, 2015)

Anything to feed an addiction!


----------



## GoodDaySir (Jun 22, 2015)

luvmybhm said:


> fuzzy, i was talking to my aunt in texas recently. we were talking what to make for dinner and she mentioned that she has had taco salad there that has doritos in it and catalina dressing. i had not heard of this before and told her i would look into finding a recipe. i googled and it is a thing. maybe it is a new way for you to eat doritos!



M family makes this. We use ground beef (browned and taco seasoned), a bag of salad mix, shredded cheese, catalina dressing and crushed up Doritos. mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## ~nai'a~ (Jul 17, 2015)

I saw these at the grocery store yesterday and had to try them...

3D Evolution bacon and cheddar Doritos....  

View attachment photo 1a.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 4, 2017)

Yep, I found more Doritos... and these are bar-be-que. And I swear I've had this flavor before. There is heat, not kick. It's a back of the throat buzz that makes you want to have a beverage handy. 

There are my snacks while I'm smoking a pork loin with pecan and cherry.


----------



## DragonFly (Jun 4, 2017)

Fuzzy said:


> Yep, I found more Doritos... and these are bar-be-que. And I swear I've had this flavor before. There is heat, not kick. It's a back of the throat buzz that makes you want to have a beverage handy.
> 
> There are my snacks while I'm smoking a pork loin with pecan and cherry.



I'll skip the Doritos but give me some of the pork loin


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 15, 2017)

These are a thing. After sampling my bag, they seem to be milder than regular Flamin' Hot. Spicy, yes, almost tangy. Same orange stained fingers.


----------



## thunderdog38 (May 19, 2018)

Just read the title, I was going to say if the Dorito was fuzzy don't eat it, its probably been there a while but I can see you mean that there 3D evolution not moldy, Lol!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 17, 2018)

Still addicted to Tapatio Doritos. Frito Lay seems to have decided that the new Blaze flavor (which I cannot stand, it's just.. wrong..) will be replacing Tapatio in some locations. I may have started hoarding.


----------



## MattB (Jun 17, 2018)

Fuzzy- these might be Canadian only, but point your peepers at this.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 17, 2018)

You're right, unfortuately, it is Frito Lay of Canada. But.. Amazon is my friend, and I just ordered a bag! 
I will report back!


----------



## DragonFly (Jun 17, 2018)

I want to nominate Fuzzy for some sort of Dorito reward..... keeping a thread alive for 8 years about Doritos!!!!!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 20, 2018)

I'm just r.e.a.l.l.y lucky that Frito Lay hasn't pulled a Hostess and gone out of business. My world without Doritos would be a SAD life. However, I'm also lucky that they like to find new flavors to tease us with..


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 29, 2018)

MattB said:


> Fuzzy- these might be Canadian only, but point your peepers at this.
> 
> View attachment 130430



My bag arrived about a week ago, and the box has been calling to me. Upon opening the bag, the smell was smoky, kinda burnt bacon. Very blue corn chip, reminds me of the color of denim dryer lint. Coating is salty, but not messy, like the chile verde coating. Immediate taste is greasy-ish burnt* flavor, before the salt and MSG kick. After taste beefy-ish. No Alarm bells, not spicy at all. Flavor is completely masked when eaten with salsa (Pace Medium)

I know they're achieving the smoky flavor with liquid smoke. But it's not a hickory, mesquite, etc. It's a tasteless smoke. Hence the burnt.

Um.. I don't do ratings do I? I was going to give this 3 (out of five) Dortio Triangles.


----------



## MattB (Jul 5, 2018)

I bought a second bag of them. I like them fine, but they definitely need more flavouring added. I think they just slightly miss the mark.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 5, 2018)

Canada makes another flavor.. Intense Pickle. I'm on the search.


----------



## MattB (Sep 11, 2018)

Paging Fuzzy...


----------

